# best way to run ork trukks?



## Dagglestone (Oct 4, 2010)

Alright, as an ork player I have to say, I fucking hate my trukks. If they get blown up, and they will, most of your boyz end up getting blasted and then pinned. This is what has led me to play horde lists. The problem? I prefer fast armies. Horde is t3h slows. Now I don't do bad when I play, unless I go trukks. Hot should I be running them? decking them all out with riggers and rams seems like a waste. Should I just run a bunch of them?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I run Battlewagons instead, much more effective.

If you want to run Trukks, then run 6 of them, and be sure to include at least 1 Big Mek with KFF.

Make sure all the units have a Nob with a PK and BP.

Consider adding Warbuggies to spam more AV10.

Dont give the Trukks any upgrades, its just wasting points.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^ What about Red Paint job? Isn't that an effective upgrade to use?


----------



## Dagglestone (Oct 4, 2010)

Hell yeah man, I didn't think anyone bothered with warbuggies, even though I always thought they would be cool. I want to do a battle wagons list, but they are damned expensive IRL.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> ^ What about Red Paint job? Isn't that an effective upgrade to use?


On Battlewagons it is, as its only (usually) 1/24th of the points of the vehicle, and it isnt a fast vehicle.

On Trukks though, its usually 1/8th of the points of the vehicle, and its a fast vehicle so you can move flat-out in the first turn anyway.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Dagglestone said:


> Hell yeah man, I didn't think anyone bothered with warbuggies, even though I always thought they would be cool. I want to do a battle wagons list, but they are damned expensive IRL.


Take a look at my Deffkopta to Warbuggy conversion....

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72815





If you want to, you can make a Battlewagon from just about any vehicle you want, as long as the dimensions are roughly the same as the GW one.

I just bought the GW ones because i couldn't be bothered making them from scratch.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Battlewagons are the way to go, Add a Mek w/KFF and your going to roll over the enemy and unload on whatever is left.

SGMAlice


----------



## Dagglestone (Oct 4, 2010)

@Kingo'Cheese.

Nice buggy conversion dude. I took some black reach koptas and converted one into a a jet copta. Pretty pimp. used old mech warriors parts. Ill send you a link when I get it online.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

If you run trukks you want to have two big meks with KFF's. As KOC suggested get buggies in there as well more targets make it hard for them to get all the trukks. You could also drop in some stormboyz which I love but most people don't like them.


----------



## Trihnicus (Oct 8, 2010)

I throw meganobz in a solo truk. I've always liked the threat of getting meganobz into somebodies backfield by turn two. It's amazing how much hate that piddling transport will receive until it is a crater and even then you have a good chance of catapulting the likely woundless Nobz 20 inches forward. Those 5-6 models are quite likely to take all the hate the enemy has to give for an entire turn and then if you get lucky they can still put a fat fist in something before being overwhelmed. At this point everything else is usually half way up the field untouched a godsend for a list that can lose 1/3 -1/2 it's points and still come out on top.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

isnt that a bit exspensive unit to watse just to get shot up.


----------



## Trihnicus (Oct 8, 2010)

270ish points to make sure that either something AV14 or Large blast template dies? as well as buying time to advance your entire army to within crumpin range? I've always loved the concept.

I find in a lot of my games that if I can bring my forces to CC and keep the boys mobs mostly intact I win. to do this something big armored and slow needs to die and the enemy needs a panic button to shoot 15 ways to sunday. the meganobz trukk gives me both. I'm also completely unconcerned with the thing blowing up because for a large percentage of the time it winds up in my favor and I don't lose any models because of it. 

It also negates the only problem a meganobz squad has. aside from S&P having 2+ armor saves 4 attacks on a charge at str 9 powered with 2 wounds is bloody intimidating. I've seen the 12 twin linked shots do a lot of damage on their own right.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Trihnicus said:


> 270ish points to make sure that either something AV14 or Large blast template dies?


MegaNobz are fail against AV14.
Yes, they are one of the few things that can penetrate it, but if they moved at cruising speed (which they would have) then you actually have a 1:108 chance of getting a Destroyed result with each attack.


----------

